# GPS, para marcar rutas de MTB



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Hola a todos, tenia tiempo de no venir pa' aca, pero tengo una duda, y quiza me puedan ayudar a resolverla.

Estoy buscando un Gps, para tomar puntos y bajar mis rutas en el goggle earth (o cualquier otro programa), eh encontrado dos atractivos, el Garmin edge 205/305 y el Garmin Fourrunner 205/305 tambien. yo lo que mas requiero es tomar los puntos de las veredas para poder obtener mis rutas por GPS, y poderlas ver o bajar en cualquier programa (llamese google eart o el que sea)

El Edge es una ciclocomputadora que eh leido e los reviews llega a fallar, aunque el 305 tiene altimetro y todo el pex

la Fourunner, la usaba un amigo para hacer estas tomas de ruta, me parecia bueno

ando buscando algo sencillo, y barato, no algo pa gastarme una fortuna, y que sobre pa lo que necesito. En realidad quiero tomar todas las rutas de la selva que conozco, y tambien quiero marcar las rutas para unas competencias de aventura y biike marathon que vamos a organizar aca en Cancun, alguien tiene experiencia con estos dispositivos?

alguie tiene alguna buena recomendacion, buena , bonita y barata?

saludos y mil gracias por su ayuda


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alcarve said:


> Hola a todos, tenia tiempo de no venir pa' aca, pero tengo una duda, y quiza me puedan ayudar a resolverla.
> 
> Estoy buscando un Gps, para tomar puntos y bajar mis rutas en el goggle earth (o cualquier otro programa), eh encontrado dos atractivos, el Garmin edge 205/305 y el Garmin Fourrunner 205/305 tambien. yo lo que mas requiero es tomar los puntos de las veredas para poder obtener mis rutas por GPS, y poderlas ver o bajar en cualquier programa (llamese google eart o el que sea)
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alberto , te mando un PM con info que te será útil .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*Mho*

mhhh el garmin edge lo tengo pero su pila no dura, tambien el oregon y este esta muy padre, si quieres hacer la ruta y luego salvarla para ponerla en multiples gps, el polar cs800cx, esta fabuloso, pero no te sirve de guia, actualmente uso el cs800cx con gps para grabar mis rutas y verlqas en google, el oregon para cargarlas y guiarme con el mapa del inegi, para mejor informacion preguntale a **** vera, este bato si sabe muchisimo de eso, usa el giscover, el compegps y muchos programas en su libro de rutas mtb.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

si algo de la pila lei en los reviews, no sabia que los polares tenian gps, oye como localizo a **** Vera?

saludos y mil gracias marco


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

El polar compralo en amazon, mandame un pm y te paso la info de la chica que me importa todo; [email protected] el **** tambien es miembro del foro, asi que echale un grito y dile ...saludos!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Probablemente la marca mas conocida en GPS es Garmín, aunque hay otros igualmente buenos como Magellan, puedes encontrar buena infomación en bicimapas.com, tanto de unidades como de rutas de toda la República.
Mi experiencia ha sido con Garmin, inicié con el Etrex básico, después el Venture y ahora tengo el Vista Hcx, las diferencias son en recepción y en duración de batería, el Hcx dura alrededor de 20 hs contra unas 6 hs de los anteriores, la recepción en zona montañosa y arbolada también es mucho mejor. Cuesta un poco mas, pero creo que vale la pena.
En cuanto a la manera de visualizar tus "tracks", puedes utilizar el programa que trae el GPS, Mapsource, pero no da curvas de nivel, aunque en Mayaland no creo que te hicieran falta. Hay otro programa para ver mapas el Oziexplorer, nada mas que a ese le tienes que cargar mapas, p. ej. los del INEGI.
Checa bicimapas para que te orientes mejor antes de hacer la compra.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

la ventaja del polar es que te olvidas de la bateria, le dura como 60 horas...


----------



## Krakkreel (Jun 4, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> Hay otro programa para ver mapas el Oziexplorer, nada mas que a ese le tienes que cargar mapas, p. ej. los del INEGI.
> Checa bicimapas para que te orientes mejor antes de hacer la compra.


Esos mapa del INEGI son de pago o son "online" para descargar a través del OZI? Yo uso el Google Earth y el CompeGPS, pero no hay muchos mapas o ortofotos de calidad para diseñar rutas.

El problema en las fotos de google es que están mal calibradas, según que zonas da un error de entre 5 y 10 metros. No es mucho, sobre todo para ciclismo, pero cuando uno tiene un GPS siempre quiere la máxima precision...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Krakkreel said:


> Esos mapa del INEGI son de pago o son "online" para descargar a través del OZI? Yo uso el Google Earth y el CompeGPS, pero no hay muchos mapas o ortofotos de calidad para diseñar rutas.
> 
> El problema en las fotos de google es que están mal calibradas, según que zonas da un error de entre 5 y 10 metros. No es mucho, sobre todo para ciclismo, pero cuando uno tiene un GPS siempre quiere la máxima precision...


hasta donde se, los gps no son tan exactos en cuanto a milimetros.... creo que esan diseñados para cierta varianza.


----------



## Krakkreel (Jun 4, 2007)

rzozaya1969 said:


> hasta donde se, los gps no son tan exactos en cuanto a milimetros.... creo que esan diseñados para cierta varianza.


Así es, pero precisamente por ello cuando uno planifica una marcha marcando puntitos en mapas o ortofotos, requiere que estos sean de una precisión altísima.

Imagina que marco una zona que ya de por si tiene un error de 7 metros al NE y el GPS me da otros 3 o 4 metros hacia ese lado. Tendría un error de 10 metros que es más que considerable...

El Google Earth viene bien, pero tiene ese inconveniente. Por eso pregunto si el INEGI tiene libre para todos los usuarios cartografía o fotos aéreas bien calibradas.

Por ejemplo en España está el SigPac. Tienen fotografiado con avionetas el país entero a una resolución de 0.5 mtros/pixel (lo cual te permite ver sobradamente los senderos más estrechos) y con un error despreciable para GPS (centímetros).

No pido tanto, pero si el INEGI ofrece algo parecido estaría muy bien aunque solo fuera para poder comparar con el Google Earth.

¿Nadie sabe nada de esto?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Los mapas de INEGI los compras por zona en CD para cargarlos a tu disco, hasta donde yo sé, creo que no hay online y en cuanto a precisión, definitivamente dudo que lleguen a los españoles al menos para la compu. Sé que hay orto, pero no los he usado personalmente.
La precisión de los GPS ha mejorado a raíz de que se liberó la restricción militar y con los nuevos aparatos se llega a uno ó dos metros de precisión.
Los de Bici-mapas están actualizando cada año y algunas zonas tienen mejores escalas.
La ventaja es que estos vienen cargados en tarjeta de memoria, para los GPS que tienen esta opción y los puedes visualizar directamente en el aparato. La verdad no sé si puedas hacer lo mismo con los del INEGI, pero voy a tratar de hacerlo.


----------



## Krakkreel (Jun 4, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta, doccoraje.

Yo compre al INEGI el cd de la zona de Chihuahua, es decir, la ciudad y sus alrededores. Comprarlo escaneado no es muy caro, pero si quieres los archivos vectoriales, sí que vale un ojo de la cara.

Lo bueno es que si compras los vectoriales, con programas como Globalmapper y Mapedit puedes hacerte tus propios mapas con todo tipo de detalles. Pero como he dicho, comprar estos archivos, hace dos años al menos, me cobraron 700 pesos si recuerdo bien... :S

Otra opción es comprar el mapa escaneado, que cuesta mucho menos, y marcar lo que interese: ríos, lagos, terracerías, pueblos, ranchos... Luego te puedes bajar de un FTP de la NASA o a través del CompeGPS el relieve de la zona, y extraes las curvas de nivel para el recorrido que te interese. Con el Mapedit le agregas los accidentes geográficos y rutas que interesen (marcados antes con el mapa escaneado del INEGI) y ya tienes un mapa vectorial para tu GPS que poco tiene que envidiar a los de bicimapas (no quiero desdeñar su magnífica labor, pero a un poco que se ponga uno con esto obtiene resultados muy similares por mucho menos precio, la cuestión es el tiempo que puedes y quieres dedicarle a ello).

Por eso pregunto por los mapas o ortofotos del INEGI: si hay algún servidor al que se pueda conectar un programa como CompeGPS u OZIexplorer para verlos "online" y evitar tener que comprarlo, que siempre sale más caro. Pero bueno, es lo que hay 

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

Garmin GPSmap60 csx

.... con eso es mas que suficiente

o el nuevo Oregon 400

alias el Orejon

.... no le busques mas 
comprobado su funcionamiento esta


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

el orejon jala chido!!!


----------

